# courses landing online jobs?



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

what can i study that would help me get online jobs that i could have income wherever i am in the world? any ideas?


----------



## RebeccaAGray_85 (Jan 23, 2012)

There are many types of online jobs. You could do writing or take an IT approach. It depends what you want to do. If you think you would be better suited for IT, you could study computer science or information systems. If you would like to do something more creative, you could be a writer for a blog. There are also sales jobs on the internet so, if you could elaborate on your strengths and passions I could give you more advice.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

The future will be shifting to more and more online teaching. If you like a subject, get an MA in it. You can teach at most universities with an MA. Next, figure out where the online courses are and get to work.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

What about computer programming? Anybody is freelancing on computer programming? Any website you can suggest for starters? I have learned some VBasic like 2 years back, but well it's not relevant. 

Ideally I want to learn and make some extra cash with it.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

RebeccaAGray_85 said:


> There are many types of online jobs. You could do writing or take an IT approach. It depends what you want to do. If you think you would be better suited for IT, you could study computer science or information systems. If you would like to do something more creative, you could be a writer for a blog. There are also sales jobs on the internet so, if you could elaborate on your strengths and passions I could give you more advice.


i am trying to get stuff published in existing well established online magazines... so far i have being getting good feedback on the creative side but i need to work on the journalistic side, because, you know, credibility is apparently still a thing. the reason i am going for that rather then a blog is that this actually has a much better potential to pay, financially.

but still, i am looking for a backup plan.


----------

